# 8 Puppies, 3 at 25.9” (Rudee, VA), Mar 4, 2018 + 4 small stripers



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I fished during the tail-end of 2018 Bomb Cyclone in VA Beach. The wind was strong at 15-22 MPH. Because of the bad weather, I was the only fishing that day. 

I prepared well so I was comfortable with the wind, cold air and getting wet. I fished the protected areas (from the wind) first. There, all I caught were stripers. So, I went out to the wide area, and anchored the kayak where I can cast with the wind. 

I used whole shrimp (frozen/fresh) for the bait – the same shrimp I use for Tautog/sheepshead. The first one caught on shrimp was a striper. Then I caught 8 puppy drums at 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, and 3 25.9” (pinched tail). I measured and measured. (VA redfish slot: 18-26” with pinched tail). 

BTW, I used a 3/0 weighted EWG hook (1/8 oz) first time. In the past when I used J or circle hooks I added a split sinker to the line to keep the bait/lure down against the current. I found that weighted EWG hooks OK when using dead shrimp. I used thinner,12# and 15# test braided instead of 20# test for casting distance against wind.

Video Fishing Log showing bobber/shrimp rig:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Good job, Joe!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch. Pretty soon you’ll be catching trout.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish I was there to Joe. Thanks for sharing. Great catch.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> I wish I was there to Joe. Thanks for sharing. Great catch.


Thanks. I didn't need the Hobie. I anchored.

Joe


----------

